# aba crank sensor harness plug source



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

so now I know the crank sensor 3 pin connector is slightly bigger (.933" wide 6mm pin center to center) than the standard 3 pin connectors (.850" wide 5mm pin center to center) in the engine bay. 

anyone have or know a source for one for my ms harness?









my vr sensor plug next to white vr harness recepticle 









edited to add pics


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The aba and vr6 connector is different.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

good to know


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

same amount of pins ans length just different keyways.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

weeblebiker said:


> so now I know the crank sensor 3 pin connector is slightly bigger than the other 3 pin connectors in the engine bay.
> 
> anyone have or know a source for one for my ms harness?


I have several


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

the one pro315 sent me was the standard .850" wide with 2 slots. I need a .933" wide with 2 slots


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

What color is your sensor plug?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

it is a black connector with 2 key ridges and is definitely wider than the standard connector but looks identical.

I'll take a caliper and get the pin center to center dimension, looks to be the standard 5mm, just a slightly bigger housing. can't find anything that size in the tyco/amp junior power timer cataloge


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

iirc its the same size as the Passat Auto TB tps plug. I was able to get them from 034 EFI. Those guys are great with knowing the right sizes on those. They sent the pins as well and were really easy to work with.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

the crank sensor has a 6mm pin center to center dmension instead of the standard 5mm center to center


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

So does the passat auto tps


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

that's an easy one junk yard. i bought a whole harness for 25 bux front to rear!!! i was out there for the whole day. i thing the lady there felt bad for me. maybe that's why it was so cheap


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

the yards around here only buy and carry both kinds,,,,,ford And chevy:banghead:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Did you ever contact 034? I bought one brand new with pins for less than $20 shipped a few years back. I called and talked to them, explained the part and sent a pic and got the correct one for the auto TPS (which is the same as the crank sensor plug)


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

not yet, 
it's on my list list of things to get, but not a necessity to get running.


----------



## piratesayargg2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Housing http://www.onlinecomponents.com/te-connectivity-amp-brand-282729-1.html?p=10325401
Pins http://www.onlinecomponents.com/te-connectivity-amp-brand-929937-3.html?p=10530778

$1.90 + shipping


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

that has a 5mm pitch, not 6mm


----------



## scottgti (Sep 28, 2007)

Passat tps plug=knock sensor plug≠crank sensor plug


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

Got it. 034 charged me close to $40 
but here is the part #s! 
357 972 753 
76162 
Now y'all can source it for


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

This is also the connector for the 020 vss sensor :banghead:


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

I miss read the pn initially and corrected, now it comes up in searches, this made by Delphi also, Delphi pn 15327870 listed as a timer connector


----------



## piratesayargg2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Amp Timer Part Number: 1-828963-1

Datasheet: http://datasheet.elcodis.com/pdf/3/25/32571/1-828963-1.pdf


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

that looks like the one!!!! :wave:


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

It's a freaking propriatary product! not for general sale :banghead:

it has a delphi cross, they are probably are the ones keeping it propriatary


----------



## piratesayargg2 (Dec 7, 2005)

You can buy them here http://www.onlinecomponents.com/te-connectivity-amp-brand-18289631.html?p=10194811 but theres a 12 week lead time.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

it a bogus lead time.
this is pretty much a dealer only part
found one on ebay, closest dealer is an hr away


----------

